# 5 months too long



## Saints1234 (Apr 4, 2020)

So wife and I have been through a rough patch, and I have been patient, and kinda scared to initiate because it’s been a no the past 5 months, it has been a little rocky because I feel she has no energy for me whe the kids are finally to bed. She has time for Facebook and for her female coworker who is our neighbor, but when it come to me it’s always tired or not in the mood. I cook 99 % of the time, I clean the house, do my own laundry & kids and hers periodically, so the excuse of helping her with house chores doesn’t make sense. Any advice how to restart her engine?


----------



## Saints1234 (Apr 4, 2020)

On a side note the term Rocky means typical arguments and me trying to talk to her about being intimate, and her making time for me


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Why not simply ask her what she wants with the marriage and what her formula for getting there is. If she answers the question, she will have to mention your position and role in her plan. That means you can ask for more details. Also ask what she thinks is keeping you together apart from children.
Sometimes when you talk you can listen to yourself and know that what you are saying is not practical. Then you need plan B. A marriage without sex would be hard for most people. The only question would be how long can we do this without cracking. The rule is that a married couple feeds the body whether or not their minds do not agree. That way you have a chance of mind agreement one day. But if you do not feed the body, the relationship dies and then what?

I am convinced I would need medical attention after 5 months. I can do it if he is away, but not when he is at home and is not ill.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You in some deep doodoo.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Take care of yourself and the kids.
Go 180 on her.
She can start fending for herself.
Make time for Facebook and one of your best buds.
That should get her attention.
Show her she gets what she gives.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Stop doing things for her. Start to do things for yourself, don't be so available, do the 180, be cordial but don't seek her out.


----------

